# NFL Blackout rules changed



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Games will be allowed to be broadcast locally with as few as 85% of seats sold. Teams can set their own benchmark as long as it is at least that. However, if they exceed their minimum, they'll have to share revenue.

Might not make much difference for Cincinnati.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303561504577495083707417526.html


----------



## mcdrewcarey (Aug 13, 2012)

great news as a Charger fan


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

so way is the packers 49ers game blacked out in central il


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

check your local fox st. wont be on sunday ticket if your fox st has it


----------

